# Andres Aportela Reviews?



## dfisch235 (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anyone have any feedback on Andres Aportela from pro canine center in central NJ?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have immense respect for Andre, especially in sport training!


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

Phenomenal trainer who actually instructed the trainer I am using on training dogs. I am using Harry Ramos of SJ k9 solutions.


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

dfisch235,

Did you end up training with Andres? He's local to me and I'm bringing Truman over to be evaluated.


----------

